# WINE JELLY



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2006)

INSPIRED: By a previous Post by Caroline....

http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1747

RECIPES & RESEARCH: By Google.....

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLR,GGLR:2005-48,GGLRn&q=wine+jelly+recipes"]http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLR,GGLR:2005-48,GGLRn&q=wine+jelly+recipes[/ame]

MADE POSSIBLE BY: Charles Shaw....a.k.a. Two Buck Chuck...

http://www.snopes.com/business/market/shawwine.asp







This was way too easy...
Just pour 2 cups of wine, 3 cups of sugar into a double boiler....add 1/2 teaspoon of butter [to prevent foaming].....

Heat till sugar melts and mixture clearifies....

Add pouch of SureJel and ladle into hot jars, cap with hot lids...and Voilà...Wine Jelly






Very tasty stuff...






Label and enjoy!!!

Thank you Caroline...guess evryone knew about this little gem but me...kind of behind the times up here on de-tundra.....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 22, 2006)

Awesome wino....Awesome




I may have to try that with some Muscadine
How does it hit the ole pallette?


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 22, 2006)

NW, Great job, very inspiring.


Good idea Waldo.............


Blackberry port jelly, Blueberry port jelly, cherry wine jelly...........


It's going to be a busy couple of months.............


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2006)

Waldo said:


> Awesome wino....Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The Merlot was great, can hardy wait till morning to have some toast....
Going to make some with homemade fruit wines, like Chokecherry and Blackberry....going to be fun Christmas gifts for friends...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 24, 2006)

Tied to the kitchen/juicer today....so looking up more wine jelly recipes....

Saw one for Chardonnay with roasted garlic...WOW!!!Would that ever be good.I made some garlic jelly last year, it was very nice.



Also....saw good idea for wine jelly gifts....
Ladle the hot jelly into hot inexpensive wine glasses and seal with paraffin wax....That would be realy pretty....
Wish I would have seen that before, got to go to the thrift shop and get some wine glasses for next year....Don't think those would ship real well.


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 24, 2006)

We're thinking it would be a great party favor gift for our Christmas open house! Thanks!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 24, 2006)

My wife likes to make apple cider jelly. She does it every year to include in Christmas gifts. I make the fresh apple cider, she boils it and adds sugar and surejell and instant jelly. Everyone loves it. Yours look very great. We'll have to try a few batches. ....Maybe some Nuclear Apple Wine Jelly. Wonder how that would be on an English Muffin in the AM?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 24, 2006)

I love jalapeño jelly with cream cheese, on an English Muffin, Ritz crackers, or toast.....Also good with peanut butter on all of the above....
I think your hot wine would make great jelly....go for it!!!!


----------

